# Police baffled as more Chinese exchange students vanish in GTA



## CougarKing (8 Aug 2009)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/torsun/090808/canada/chinese_students_missing



> Chinese students missing
> Sat Aug 8, 7:43 AM
> 
> For the second time in a month, Chinese exchange students have vanished in the GTA -- and cops say they won't rest until they know the students are safe.
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2009)

The sex slave industry is alove and well in Australia, and this happens all the time here. 

They are lured into the country on a promise of being a student, then shuffled around the country, forced into the sex trade, and later to find this 'fee' has blown out to some outragous amount, and then they have to 'work' off the debt.

I bet thats whats happened to them.

Sad but it happens.

OWDU


----------



## dustinm (8 Aug 2009)

I saw a TV show documentary about a teenager/young woman in Vancouver who was kidnapped by a gang from China (the Triad or something it was called,) in order to extort her rich father for money. Perhaps something like this has happened here?


----------



## GAP (8 Aug 2009)

That may be why the parents are saying they have heard from the children....under threat of harm to the children if police brought in...it is probably also why police are not taking their word and want proof.


----------

